# New Toy



## KenpoTex (Dec 31, 2004)

My Christmas present (and probably birthday present too due to the price ) to myself this year was a Glock 19 with 3 of the real magazines (not the clinton copies).  





This is an awesome gun, very easy to shoot, no noticeable recoil, great accuracy.  Whenever I finally get around to going through all the Bull**** to get my concealed carry permit this will be my primary carry gun (I'll have to carry my 1911 once in a while just so it won't get jealous ).


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 31, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> My Christmas present (and probably birthday present too due to the price ) to myself this year was a Glock 19 with 3 of the real magazines (not the clinton copies).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is a sweet "heater".....I used to have one and the recoil is minimal at best....and the accuracy was awesome. 
 What did you have to do to get your concealed carry permit?


----------



## Seig (Jan 1, 2005)

Here all I had to do was take in a copy of my DD-14 showing my pistol quals, pay the fee and wait 10 days.


----------



## bignick (Jan 1, 2005)

In Minnesota it was just take a short class, pay the fee and you got it.  That's been called in question and I never heard the decision from that.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, if you are happy that is what matters.  I'm very glad you like your Christmas Tupperware!!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 1, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> That is a sweet "heater".....I used to have one and the recoil is minimal at best....and the accuracy was awesome.
> What did you have to do to get your concealed carry permit?


 I haven't done it yet but basically it consists of taking an 8-hour class, paying the (IMNSHO) ridiculous fee, and waiting for them to get their collective butts in gear and issue me one. (if you haven't figured it out, I'm not crazy about missouri's gun laws ).


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 1, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I haven't done it yet but basically it consists of taking an 8-hour class, paying the (IMNSHO) ridiculous fee, and waiting for them to get their collective butts in gear and issue me one. (if you haven't figured it out, I'm not crazy about missouri's gun laws ).


Try living in a country where all weapons are illegal...:erg:


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 1, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Try living in a country where all weapons are illegal...:erg:


 You mean like Japan.....


----------



## GAB (Jan 1, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> You mean like Japan.....


Robert,

Are you military? Would it bother you if you are?

Regards, Gary


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 1, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Robert,
> 
> Are you military? Would it bother you if you are?
> 
> Regards, Gary


 I work for the US military. 
 Would what bother me?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Try living in a country where all weapons are illegal...:erg:


you have my sympathy.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> you have my sympathy.


Thanks, but on the other hand, when nobody has a firearm, then nobody needs one...
(not to say that nobody has one over here, but it is very very uncommon even amongst the criminal element)


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> You mean like Japan.....


I didn't realise weapons were illegal in Japan, but thanks for the info.


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I didn't realise weapons were illegal in Japan, but thanks for the info.


 
 Damn near everything is illegal in Japan


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Damn near everything is illegal in Japan


:lol: 

Be that as it may, it is still on my list of "places I would like to visit"

Time will tell...


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

An interesting study was done by a writer named John Wornof (sp?) about guns in Japan. Evidently the illegal gun problem in Japan is worse than in England, another country where guns are outlawed.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 2, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> An interesting study was done by a writer named John Wornof (sp?) about guns in Japan. Evidently the illegal gun problem in Japan is worse than in England, another country where guns are outlawed.


Although I know very little about Japan, I am English by birth, and my father is a police officer in London, and as such I do not find it hard to believe what may have been written in the report, since I have very rarely heard of, and never encountered, any problems in respect to firearms, which is not to say that s problem does not exist, just that is outside of my experience.
As regards the report you mention, do you have any idea if it may have been placed on the internet at any time?


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Although I know very little about Japan, I am English by birth, and my father is a police officer in London, and as such I do not find it hard to believe what may have been written in the report, since I have very rarely heard of, and never encountered, any problems in respect to firearms, which is not to say that s problem does not exist, just that is outside of my experience.
> As regards the report you mention, do you have any idea if it may have been placed on the internet at any time?


 
 Here is a link:

http://www.macmillan.co.nz/getbook/0333658248/showbook


----------



## GAB (Jan 2, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I work for the US military.
> Would what bother me?


Hi Robert,

Are you restricted by the laws pertaining to guns (I should have been clearer).

I figured you were (military) since your profile is pretty clear.

Just curious.

Regards, Gary


----------



## RRouuselot (Jan 2, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> 
> Are you restricted by the laws pertaining to guns (I should have been clearer).
> 
> ...


 I have to follow the same laws as the Japanese do.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 6, 2005)

In Washington State there are no tests or qualifying.. you just pay the fee, the BG check is run and they issue. We even have non resident lisc. avail for those who like to visit us. More states are joining in "reciprocity" agreements so a state lisc may give you carry priv. in other states.I carry a Browning Hi-Power or 1911 , with 2 reloads.

My lady carries a 3 inch S & W .357 magnum with two speedloaders. Don't mess with her, she's a great stress-combat shot, after all, I taught her!


----------

